# tv neuf box et mac



## bouchekette (18 Mai 2008)

bonjour, 
je viens tout juste d'acquérir un mac OS X 10.5.2, avant j'étais sur pc (donc je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais j'apprends vite) et j'ai une petite question à vous soumettre.
je voulais savoir si je demander la tvneufbox à neuf telecom, si elle pouvais fonctionner sur mon mac.
merci de votre réponse


----------



## tsss (19 Mai 2008)

je crois qu'avec neuf il te faut avoir windows média player (10 ou 11 voir pire) et donc être sous windows ... donc sous macOs pas possible, par contre tu peux :
installer windows avec bootcamp ou avec parallels (ça fait du gaspillage de place juste pour regarder la télé sur son mac)
ou
t'abonner chez free 

(sinon jette un oeil ici)


----------



## Caraud (22 Mai 2008)

Si tu parles du service neuf tv sur ordinateur, sur mac il te faut installer VLC et suivre les instructions donées ici


----------

